# B & B outdoors of Hilliard FL 2010 schedule



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

January 31
february 20
march 13
april 10
april 18 
may 2
may 22
june 13
july 11
july 24
august 7
august 22
september 4 hunting setup only


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

all of our shoots will be a casual start from 8 am till tbd


----------



## bartyb (Aug 10, 2009)

This is your 3D schedule right? Are these shoots open to anyone?


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

yes it is our 3d schedule and all shooters are welcome to come out and have a good time


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang thats a sweet Avatar....do you sell a bobble-head model I can mount on my bow?

B & B is a fun place to shoot and they usually have some good grub too.


If you got it...........bring it!

Dr. Phil


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

idk about that..DR. Phil


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

What is the cut off time for shooting? I am usually in church on Sunday and can't make it till about 1-1:30PM


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

cut off time is around 2:30
if i know for a fact you are coming i will see about waiting on you


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks. Jack (Green Acres) and I (Don Johnson) will be heading that way as soon as I get out of church. We should be there by 1:30.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

sounds good.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Change of plans. Jack let me know today that we will be working Sunday. Sorry- We will catch you next month.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


Is your shoot on Sat or Sun? It is listed as Sat here but I saw on another site it was listed for Sunday.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

its sat the same day as north fl qualifier.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks - I will post it on the other site.

Saturday the 20th the same day as Ft Carolines Qualifier.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

yea sorry i meant ft caroline.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

How did it go last weekend? Can you post the results?


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

i can tell you how you finished. i will see about posting results..give me a name and class and i can let you know how that class finished.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

I wasn't there. Just wanted to see who showed and how they did.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

shoot this weekend


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

we have a bunch of our targets in pretty much brand new condition..come check us out. let us know what you think


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

we are goin to have a benefit shoot for SIDS next month. Everybody try and make it out to benefit the cause.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Is your benefit tourney this weekend?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ft Caroline qualifier this weekend (saturday)


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Shoot This Sunday, May 2nd...:shade:


----------

